# Gentoo x64 nie startuje na Virtualbox.

## dariuszpod

Witam.

Mam 2 kompy. 

1 - AMD APU A8-6600k i Gygabyte FM2+

2 - AMD Phenom 965 B i Gygabyte AM2+

Na tych kompach zainstalowany jest Virtualbox a na nim taki samiutki Gentoo 64 .

Na 1 nie startuje. Od razu wywala kernel panic. Na drugim nie ma problemu. Mowa tu o maszynach wirtualnych.

Może podpowiecie co zmienić w konfiguracji kernela aby na tym 1 kompie działał mi Gentoo w virtualbox.

Dodam, że udało mi się odpalić Gentoo na 1 kompie w virtualbox przy użyciu genkernela i initram z Sabayona. Ale to tylko tymczasowe obejście problemu.

----------

## lsdudi

Wygląda to na niepoprawną konfiguracje kernela

Porównaj sobie za pomocą komendy lspci jakie masz różnice w sprzęcie pomiędzy gentoo numer 1 i 2.

Jeśli ich nie ma to równie dobrze możesz przekopiować jądro/initrd/moduły z komputera numer 2 (lub co właściwsze przenieść config kernela i skompilować od nowa)

----------

